# Warn Power Pivot



## a12 (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Warn Power Pivot will fit/adapt to a Polaris Glacier II plow frame. Any other suggestions for an electric pivot setup for the Glacier II? Getting on/off the ATV to change the plow angle gets to be a pain. I emailed Warn but haven't heard anything back yet. Wondering what others have done.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

no idea about adapting a warn power pivot to a glacier plow.
read through this thread was hashed out about the Power angle set up that I run and Skywagon runs as well.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

It will not fit. There are two different pivots I believe. One for regular warn blades and one for provantage. Good luck fabricating something up on the G2. I tried and finally said it was too much of a pain for what I had to work with. I am selling my G2 and bought the hydraulic power angle for my moose. I fabbed up the moose pushtubes to attach to the G2 mount. Others have had good luck with the eagle turn kits. Mine lasted 3 hours before exploding (operator error). You would have to fab it up to the G2. I believe it would be too long to make it work.


----------

